# Motsi Mabuse, schöne Photos 7X



## DER SCHWERE (4 Nov. 2011)

​


----------



## Spezi30 (4 Nov. 2011)

sieht ja ganz nett aus, allerdings finde ich das schon peinlich, wie sie und die van der Vaart sich da einen abbrechen mit ihrem deutsch. ich bin schon der Meinung, wenn man ne Show im TV moderiert bzw. als Jury zu beiträgt, sollte man vorher mal nen Deutschkurs besuchen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber diese wöchentliche "Vergewaltigung" deutscher Grammatik ist grauenvoll.


----------



## teufel 60 (4 Nov. 2011)

sehr geil das teil:drip:so nun weiter:mussweg: :devil:


----------



## Ludger77 (4 Nov. 2011)

Danke für Fraun Mabuse!

Bei Mabuse denke ich immer an alte deutsch Filme, aber alt ist Motsi ja überhaupt nicht!


----------



## pappa (4 Nov. 2011)

was nutzen perfekt deutsch sprechende Frauen in so einer Jury, wenn sie nach nichts aussehen, oder eine Show nicht präsentieren können.
Diese beiden Frauen können zwar die deutsche Sprache nicht sehr gut, haben aber sonst alles zu bieten was man (Frau) für eine Show haben sollte.
Und Motzi ist außerdem noch eine richtige Granate, desswegen könnte sie meinetwegen auch russisch sprechen.


----------



## Vollstrecker (4 Nov. 2011)

Ob Motsi oder Sylvie, was interessiert mich wie gut die 2 deutsch sprechen, sehn beide hammer aus.


----------



## tropical (4 Nov. 2011)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> sieht ja ganz nett aus, allerdings finde ich das schon peinlich, wie sie und die van der Vaart sich da einen abbrechen mit ihrem deutsch. ich bin schon der Meinung, wenn man ne Show im TV moderiert bzw. als Jury zu beiträgt, sollte man vorher mal nen Deutschkurs besuchen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber diese wöchentliche "Vergewaltigung" deutscher Grammatik ist grauenvoll.



musst genauso wie ich machen,
nicht im fernsehen gucken sondern nur die bilder !!!


----------



## Gert7001 (4 Nov. 2011)

Ist schon ganz hübsch


----------



## Saftsack (4 Nov. 2011)

Danke für die süße Motsi


----------



## kdf (6 Nov. 2011)

wer wird bei dieser Frau nicht schwach?Danke


----------



## supasonic (6 Nov. 2011)

top


----------



## adrealin (10 Aug. 2013)

motsi is der wahnsinn! danke


----------



## jiksaw88 (10 Aug. 2013)

dankeschöön


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2013)

besten Dank fürMotsi


----------



## vilamos (30 Aug. 2013)

Sie hat was :thx:


----------



## SR 1965 (9 Jan. 2014)

:thx: super Fotos!!!!!


----------



## Lone*Star (9 Jan. 2014)

:thx: für die Motsi Bilder !


----------



## savvas (9 Jan. 2014)

Gibt es nichts zu motzen bei Motsi, Vielen Dank.


----------



## Robe22 (9 Jan. 2014)

:thx:schön für die tollen Fotos von Frau Mabuse


----------



## alexxxxxi (21 März 2014)

Tolle Frau, sehr erotisch


DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> ​


----------



## Uidunn (22 März 2014)

Motsi, oder Mopsi, wie ich sie nenne. ein Traum!


----------



## katzen3 (22 Apr. 2015)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## mary jane (22 Apr. 2015)

Motsi Mabuse und schön im selben Threattitel halte ich für sehr gewagt


----------



## Frango1 (22 Apr. 2015)

cool thx for the pics


----------



## V1kT0r (25 Apr. 2015)

Schöne Bilder von der Motsi


----------



## xantippe (23 März 2018)

tolle bilder tolle frau klasse


----------

